# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA. June 13th, 2021



## tripple3 (May 22, 2021)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA June 13th, 2021
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday June 13th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.




Always a Great time with like-minded bicycle folk in great Old Town Orange.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2021)

Bump it in JUNE!
Good times riding Classics in Orange,
2nd Sunday June 13th.
Come on let's Ride!😎


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 12, 2021)

Anyone else going to this? I shall be there....


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 12, 2021)

Let's make this another DX ride....ehh


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Anyone else going to this? I shall be there....



Yes!
Riding there in a little while.
Hardest decision to make: which bike to ride?
No DX here, so something else...


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jun 13, 2021)

Man I miss going to the Orange Street Fair, it was one of my favorite things when I was a kid growing up in Westminster.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2021)

I rode there and met a bunch of bicycle enthusiasts and CABErs alike!
Only took a few pics before having to leave, for previous plans beyond my control.🥰




special 1st time appearance by @SoBayRon 
hope to see you again.




1st time to see this too! @OC54 




WHOA! that's one of those one-year-only SCHWINNS!🤩




Welcome Raleigh Sprite.🥰




Yeah, Clipper is Awesome!
See you next month July 11th


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 13, 2021)

Great day for a ride!


We had a colorful crowd.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 13, 2021)

Great ride, people and bikes today. I had something happen that took me by surprise, though. The man holding my Hornet really liked it and offered to buy it. Some of you might recognize him. Really looking forward to seeing how this might turn out.🤩
All in all a great day with the Circle City folks and fun time had by all!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 13, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Great ride and great bikes today. I had something happen that took me by surprise, though. The man holding my Hornet really liked it and offered to buy it. Some of you might recognize him. Really looking forward to seeing how this might turn out.🤩
> All in all a great day with the Circle City folks and fun time had by all!
> 
> View attachment 1429349
> ...



That is a WOW moment...


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 13, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> That is a WOW moment...



Yeah, just to meet and talk with him was great, but for him to like the bike so much was pretty damn cool. Still pretty amped up over it!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 13, 2021)

Wow is right. Very cool. Hopefully he can cruise with you guys sometime . I know he's into bikes too.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 13, 2021)

Was cool to meet him....







To have him tell you he likes your bike was pretty cool!!


----------



## mrg (Jun 13, 2021)

Didn't take many pics and wasn't able to ride much on the 38 Zep but good time hanging out with the CC crew and cking out some Foose hot rods, he commented how he really liked the bikes. some of the Sunday mornings aftermath from a truck driving thru our meeting place " Orange fountain plaza " the night before.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Great ride, people and bikes today. I had something happen that took me by surprise, though. The man holding my Hornet really liked it and offered to buy it. Some of you might recognize him. Really looking forward to seeing how this might turn out.🤩
> All in all a great day with the Circle City folks and fun time had by all!
> 
> View attachment 1429349
> ...




Tell him you'll do a trade for one of his cars plus a 100 or two in cash.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 14, 2021)

*Great ride @ the Orange 

 Circle monthly ride today .. Ran into local legend Chip Foose from the show Overhaul’n  today with the group .. he was diggin on the vintage riders as we admired a few of his rides  .. nice to catch up with you Chip … from there we made the best of the great weather as we rode through Orange then had a nice lunch at the Pizza Press  .. here are a few pics from today’s adventures .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------

